# Keg Creek WMA food plots?



## oldfella1962 (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, sine I live a few minutes away, and I have a WMA permit, I was thinking about Keg Creek on Clark Hill Lake as another location other than Fort Gordon for archery deer season. I found a link online to a map from 1987 or so and it showed about a dozen food plots.

I drove out and did a boots on the ground recon and you can see the clearings where the food plots used to be, but I think that was a long time ago because trees are all growing in there now, and they are getting pretty big.

Because other than food plots, it would be a tough time patterning deer there. No firebreaks or side-roads, not too many edges or variations in elevation/vegetation etc. 

Anyone know anything about the place?


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been a couple times just walking around 3-4 years ago. Saw about 10 the first time I went out spot and stalking.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jun 1, 2013)

I see deer almost everytime I go there. At least one or two and usually running away, lol. Always plenty of tracks heading to what's left of the creek but I'm thinking this is from night time movement. I usually see them deep into the trail on the evans/augusta side of the bridge. Usually somewhere near the stream that runs through back there. I've also seen a few off the wma road that is on the left of that trail. I haven't explored much deeper than that but they are in there. Plenty of tracks all over the place crossing the trails. Haven't explored the trail on the other side of the bridge much. If you go on that side be aware of the safety zone near the neighborhood. It overlaps the trail for awhile at the beginning of the trail. Good luck!!!


----------



## GaHitman (Jun 2, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Okay, sine I live a few minutes away, and I have a WMA permit, I was thinking about Keg Creek on Clark Hill Lake as another location other than Fort Gordon for archery deer season. I found a link online to a map from 1987 or so and it showed about a dozen food plots.
> 
> I drove out and did a boots on the ground recon and you can see the clearings where the food plots used to be, but I think that was a long time ago because trees are all growing in there now, and they are getting pretty big.
> 
> ...




Fort Gordon!!! Terrible.... just terrible. I don't know much about the area right there at the base, but the surrounding land...roads everywhere, people come driving by at 8 in the morning (several times). You got to go and get background checks every month, they want the jaw bone off the deer if you kill one and call the biologist etc etc etc......terrible!!


----------



## BMCS (Jun 2, 2013)

*True*



GaHitman said:


> Fort Gordon!!! Terrible.... just terrible. I don't know much about the area right there at the base, but the surrounding land...roads everywhere, people come driving by at 8 in the morning (several times). You got to go and get background checks every month, they want the jaw bone off the deer if you kill one and call the biologist etc etc etc......terrible!!



I agree with most of this. Background check is once a year though.  You also forgot to mention the deer population decrease.  Its awful out there.


----------



## olinprice (Jun 2, 2013)

Fishing creek, clarks hill left side of 278 ,germany creek boat only shriver creek ( corp land) there are over million acres lots right around here if u really look tons of it has never been hunted or hunted very little i have a book of maps for most all


----------



## olinprice (Jun 2, 2013)

There was one guy that was planting them but he is not doing it anymore i think.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 3, 2013)

All I hunt is Fort Gordon and Public Land around Thomson.

It is horrible...Stay Away!...No Deer here!...

Bunch of them black panther chupacabra things around here too!

Not to mention the bigfeets!!

Haha!


----------



## jbrian65 (Dec 29, 2014)

I went and checked this out yesterday while we were visiting the Mother-in-law in Evans. Drove in as far as we could, then walked the road a ways. Didn't see any deer nor any tracks or signs, but had kids with me so stealth was out of the question. The check sheet showed only one deer taken all season. 
Still, looks like it might make a nice quiet retreat when the kids get to be too much.


----------



## Old Bart (Jan 4, 2015)

olinprice said:


> There was one guy that was planting them but he is not doing it anymore i think.



Is that legal? Or do the Wardens "turn their heads" since he's helping out the deer herd?


----------

